# "Splatter" Effekt



## derandre (7. September 2005)

Hallo,
kann mir einer von euch evtl. sagen wie ich diesen tollen Effekt hinbekomme?

http://www.bassquiat.de/start.gif

Wäre nett.

Danke


----------



## Duddle (7. September 2005)

Mit den geeigneten Brushes ist das schnell gemacht.

Duddle


----------



## derandre (7. September 2005)

Danke, aber das hilft mir leider nicht besonders weiter.
Ich arbeitet eigentlich nur mit Fireworks MX und Freehand MX.

Photoshop wird bei mir nur gelegentlich gestartet, aber wenn mir hier jemand erklären kann wie es geht werd ichs ma wieder anschmeißen.

Oder gibts da ein Tutorial zu?


----------



## AKrebs70 (8. September 2005)

derandre hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Photoshop wird bei mir nur gelegentlich gestartet, aber wenn mir hier jemand erklären kann wie es geht werd ichs ma wieder anschmeißen.


Wenn Du uns veraten würdest wo Du genau da hilfe brauchst?

Hier habe ich schon einmal einen geeigneten Brushes für dich:
http://www.deviantart.com/view/21656266/
Runter laden -> entpacken -> und die Datei "Fallon_Splatter.abr" in den Ordner Vorgaben->Pinsel kopieren.
Anschließend Photoshop starten, neues Bild, Pinsel auswählen.
Pinsel-Pallette öffnen und Pinsel auswählen (siehe Anhang).

Axel


----------

